# Any Schutzund training available in South FL?



## bigd3077 (Aug 19, 2012)

Anybody know anywhere or a good trainer in the South Florida area?


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

A quick look at DVG's website turned this up: South Florida Schutzhund Club - About the Club


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Godfried's in Florida but I don't know which part.


----------



## glg46 (Mar 26, 2012)

Are you kidding? We have two of the top trainers in the world right in our back yard. Ivan Balabanov in Plant City and Phil Holcher in Miami


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

glg46 said:


> Are you kidding? We have two of the top trainers in the world right in our back yard. Ivan Balabanov in Plant City and Phil Holcher in Miami


are you kidding? plant city is in south florida? how long ago did it move south?


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

It kinda depends where you are coming from...


----------



## glg46 (Mar 26, 2012)

rshkr said:


> are you kidding? plant city is in south florida? how long ago did it move south?


 Well I'm in SWFL and drive the 2 1/2 hrs to train with Ivan and he has several people that come up from Miami...Depends how committed you are to the sport....


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

glg46 said:


> Well I'm in SWFL and drive the 2 1/2 hrs to train with Ivan and he has several people that come up from Miami...Depends how committed you are to the sport....


2 1/2 hrs one way?
how much does he charge?
what days do you guys go?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

rshkr said:


> how much does he charge?


This question would be best answered in a PM.

Thank you,

ADMIN Lisa


----------

